# Smoked Russet Potatos



## psychojr (Jan 20, 2014)

Any hints on smoking Potatos?  The last two batches were a little hard.  Smoked at 225 for three hours.  On my last attempt I wrapped in foil for the last hours.  Whole chicken was great, but not the Potatos.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2014)

At 225° it probably just needs more time, that is a pretty low temp, for a big baker potato I'm guessing you would need more like 4 hrs. You can also zap them in the microwave for 5-10 min. at the very end if they aren't quite cooked through, they will still come out very tastey.

If you haven't tried it yet I highly recomend twice "smoked" potatos! Smoke them till tender, cut a wedge out of the top and scoop out the insides. Mix the insides with sharp chedder, green onions, sour cream, salt, pepper, and a little butter, spoon that all back into the taters and then smoke them again for another 1-2 hrs. They are sooooo goooood!


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 22, 2014)

Par Boil the potatoes first then smoke them until done. You could foil wrap them with butter/evoo and spices the last hour also.












2014-07-20 17.39.57.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014





I also do a 'potato bomb' recipe I got from the BBQ BOYS on youtube. Just type it in, another great stuffed potato recipe!


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 22, 2014)

I just cook them in the microwave then give them about an hours smoke or less for flavor and I like them that way.

Chuck


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 22, 2014)

Par Boil the potatoes first then smoke them until done.  Wrap them in foil with butter/evoo and spices for the last hour as an option too...













2014-07-20 17.39.57.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 22, 2014)

We cook them on the grill and smoker all the time. I run the smoker/grill right around 425-450. Lightly Coat the tater in olive oil, roll in a mixture if sea salt, CBP, and any other spices you like. Takes about 45minutes for baker sized taters. I like to rotate then to get all sides nice and crisp.

 For a neat presentation, slice the tater across the narrow width every 3/16"-1/4, don't cut all the way through. Drizzle with oil, sea salt, CBP, and what ever spices. Same high temp, don't rotate leave sliced side up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141582/crispy-skin-baked-potato


----------



## radioyaz (Dec 17, 2014)

I have had great success with using a fork to poke holes all over the raw spud. smoke them for 2.5 hours...then foil them for two more hours. Perfection. Even at a temp of 225 this method has come out perfect.

If you can place them on a rack under the meat you are smoking at the same time, they will benefit from some of the drippings slightly coating them.

Poking the holes allows the smoke to penetrate. Works good for me.


----------

